# Where to place biz cards or flyers?



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting some business cards or flyers printed. Instead of walking the streets and handing them out or giving one to everyone i meet... I was wondering where some good places are to place business cards and flyers?

Some ideas I have are on cork boards in office blocks or in pigeon holes (just get one of your mates to get you in or get them to do it on their smoko), backpacker hostels, pubs and clubs (just leave a few on each table as you move around), community boards, cafe's, and universities.

Have I pretty much covered it or are there any other ideas people have? The reason I am asking is because I have club promoters already spreading the word (face to face) and online through their webpages and myspaces, but would like to get some exposure offline to people that won't find me through the tangle of the web.

I was wondering since it is a younger market, should I put my myspace link as well? My only problem with that is that the two aren't one and the same. One is the website and the other is just me... Would it be fine to put the myspace page and refer to it as 'the brains behind the innitiative'?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i hate myspace links when you are dealing with a business....


if you are slick, leave in the bathrooms and by vending machines.....

also get some stickers and start stickin them near hang out spots....

slip some flyers in newspapers/etc....


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

the reason i talk about myspace is because all the club promoters, dj's, festival companies, etc all use a myspace

plus myspace has been very kind to me and it really wins over a lot of people which is cool

why bathrooms? wouldn't the cleaners throw the flyers out? i could stick stickers on bathroom doors and condom vending machines (would there be some sort of vandalism issues or not bother about that?)

what if i only print stickers and stick them places, and then just leave them at places for people to take instead of flyers or business cards (more chance they'll keep and stick it somewhere?)

yeah newspapers sounds like a good idea... didn't think of that, i think selected magazines would be a better idea as then it seems as we are teaming up (hmm interesting)

could you just reply about the toilet comment? or where you just taking the piss for a bit of a laugh?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

if you are at the clubs/bars during a hangout night thats when u leave them....... cause most of the time the lighting is better in the bathrooms and since people wait/hangout there for a minute, they can peep your flyers.....


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah i know what you're saying... cool i've got a sponsor to print 1000 stickers for me (woot woot) and i'll use them as my flyers and start implementing these tactics

i'd also like to hear what others are doing as it seems you can get quiet creative with with sort of marketing


----------

